# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Wifi Printing

## redruff

Has anyone ever gotten their X-pro to print from the slicer program?

----------


## DrVax

I have a new X-Smart and while I sometimes have to click on the wifi option in the slicer a couple of times to get it to find the printer, overall it works great.  I do miss being able to monitor prints from my computer which I can do with Octoprint but sending prints seems to work well.

----------

